# Wlan aber keine Online Zugang



## interface (26. November 2005)

Hi,

habe ein kleines Prob.
An meinem PC hängt ein USB Wlan Stick.
Dieser verbindet sich auch zu meiner Frítz BOX.
Nur kann ich leider nicht ins Internet.
Sobald ich den Browser öffne kommt eine leere Seite.
Das ganze hat letzte Woche noch tadelos funktioniert.
Nun wenn ich auf Drahtlose Verbindung klicke spuckt er mir ein falsche IP und Subnet Maske aus.
Obwohl ja eine Verbindung zum Router besteht.
Auch wenn ich die richtige IP eingebe komme ich nicht ins Netz.
Habe auch den Stick abgezogen und zig mal neugestartet.
Es scheint als finde er den Netzzugang nicht der Browser.
Firewall ist aus und auf Viren habe ich auch geprüft.
Über meinen Laptop keine Probleme und der steht daneben.
Könnte irgendwas in Windows vermurkst sein ?
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

thx


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. November 2005)

Hast du nur deine IP Eingestellt oder auch die des Routers bei DNS und Gateway ?


----------



## interface (27. November 2005)

Also normal vergibt der Router alles.
Hab aber auch mal versucht am PC die Daten vom Lapi einzugeben hat aber auch nicht gefunzt.
Der Stick tauscht Daten zur Fritzbox aus also eine Verbindung besteht nur Online geht halt nicht.
Sehe schon muß alles fest vergeben und neu einrichten.
Hat ja bis jetzt super gefunzt nur jetzt halt offline .

thx bis dann


----------



## Steffen Giers (28. November 2005)

Ich hatte kürzlich ein ähnliches Problem. Im endeffekt lag es daran das ich die Konfiguration der Einstellungen der WLAN-Verbindung, Windows als auch der Software der Wlan-Karte erlaubt habe.

 Ich habe einfach die Windowsinterne Konfiguration ausgeschaltet und es lief dann tadellos. Ich schätze das die sich untereinander nicht vertragen haben.

 Bye


----------



## saschaf (28. November 2005)

Hast du deinen I-Net-Zugang vieleicht bei 1und1? Wenn ja, musst du evtl. deine Zugangsdaten ändern:

Provider: Anderer
Benutzkennung: D1und1/deineKennung@online.de 

MfG


----------



## interface (28. November 2005)

saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du deinen I-Net-Zugang vieleicht bei 1und1? Wenn ja, musst du evtl. deine Zugangsdaten ändern:
> 
> Provider: Anderer
> Benutzkennung: D1und1/deineKennung@online.de
> ...



Ne ist T-Online checke es jetzt gleich drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## interface (28. November 2005)

So es geht wieder.
Die einfachen Dinge sind es dann doch meistens.
Habe einfach den Key neu eingegeben im 65e5865d6e5186 Modus und es ging wieder.
Teufel das Zeug.
Danke für eure Tips


----------

